# [EVDL] FW: More News on Aptera's Round C Financing



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

George,
It made it. Thank you. It would have been better if you trimmed the
garbage at the end before posting.



> George Dewey <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > (Please let me know if this post makes it through)
> >>
> ...


----------

